# Bessie to the vet this a.m.



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I took Bessie to the vet this morning for her appointment to get spayed and her hernia taken care of. The poor little thing did not want to leave me and was shaking. She did give me a kiss goodbye.....I still haven't heard yet how things went, and they were keeping her overnight.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dont be afraid to call and see how she is doing, I would.
Sending lots of healing vibes over to Bessie for a fast recovery.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy and I give our best to Bessie. Sure hope the little thing does just fine.

Be prepared to spend lots of special time with her. Cuddles, hugs and sit by me time.

Be sure to ask the vet about pain meds before you bring her home. When the last time they gave her meds, etc.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending healing vibes to sweet little Bessie! I am sure she'll do great


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Dont be afraid to call and see how she is doing, I would.
> Sending lots of healing vibes over to Bessie for a fast recovery.


Good advice, I just called. Bessie is awake but resting....everything went well (including pulling one tooth). The vet will be calling soon with her report (calling Paula).

Thanks for all the good wishes, we appreciate all the support we can get.

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to know all went well. She will be happy to get home tomorrow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad you called, sometimes it's just nice to know the surgery is over and they are doing well before hearing from the vet. Give her some extra Belly rubs from us in the morning when she comes home.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rick, I'm glad to hear that Bessie's surgery went well. I know you will be relieved when she is home where she belongs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad you got some good news on Bessie. I wish her a speedy healing.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish all the best to you Rick and Paula and especially to little Bessie. She'll be fine - no worries there. But I know you'll miss your little girl tonight. She will be SO happy to see you tomorrow, a little groggy, but happy.

Remember if the collar (satellite dish, Elizabethan collar) doesn't work for her, try a onesie!

Lots of love, peace and quiet go a long way in their recovery too....

Lisa


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Callalilly said:


> I wish all the best to you Rick and Paula and especially to little Bessie. She'll be fine - no worries there. But I know you'll miss your little girl tonight. She will be SO happy to see you tomorrow, a little groggy, but happy.
> 
> Remember if the collar (satellite dish, Elizabethan collar) doesn't work for her, try a onesie!
> 
> ...


Paula already bought some "onesie's".....the vet said that's a good idea, just keep checking to see that she isn't trying to tear at it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish Bessie a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Best wishes to Bessie for a speedy recovery. Most of the time, we are the ones who need to recover from all the worrying we did.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor baby.....Bessie. We send lots of :hug::hug::kiss::kiss: and wishes for a fast recovery. I bet Max is missing Bessie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Bessie! I hope that she recovers quickly! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kisses & Hugs to Bessie - I am sure she will be running around soon!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am glad Bessie is doing well, and wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

A safe & speedy recovery to your Bessie!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Tomorrow will be a better day once you and Bessie see one anothe and she is one her way home - all is forgotten ..
Keep us posted .. Every dog reacts a little different after surgery .
Asta sailed through his Cosmo did well But Ahnold got a bad case of the itches .. and Lickies


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Best wishes to Bessie for a speedy recovery!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope little Bessie is home safe and pain free. Poor girl. :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Best of luck with Bessie's recovery! I hope she's back to her usual self in quick time!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rick and Paula,

I hope Bessie is doing ok this morning...let us know when you pick her up how she is doing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope Bessie is doing well today. Tori and I wish her a speedy, pain free recovery!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wishing Bessie a quick recovery - hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope Bessie is healing well.....give her belly rubs from all of us here!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Bessie..


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

:kiss:I hope Bessie is coming home soon this morning. Wish her a speedy recovery!

Kisses and hugs from Kohana :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Get well soon little one!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I somehow missed this thread. I'm glad all went well and Bessie should be home with you by now or very shortly. Give her an extra kiss from me and Milo. Lots of love baby girl.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope that Bessie is doing better today! I'm sure she is very happy to be home.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Bacci and I hope Bessie recovers quickly. We are sending very gentle belly-rubs and hugs.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I"m happy to announce that Bessie is home, and in good spirits and her tail is going a mile a minute.....moving a bit slow, and she doesn't mind the onesie at all.

Vet said no leash walking for 14 days.....

thanks for all your good wishes for bessie (and us).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed this thread---sorry. I'm really glad to read Bessie's surgery went well and that she is doing fine and back home with you. Before long she will be back to herself...hugs and kisses from Quincy!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

RickR said:


> I"m happy to announce that Bessie is home, and in good spirits and her tail is going a mile a minute.....moving a bit slow, and she doesn't mind the onesie at all.
> 
> Vet said no leash walking for 14 days.....
> 
> thanks for all your good wishes for bessie (and us).


I am so glad Bessie is home and wagging her tailgood sign. No walks for 14 days....that could be tough. The weather has been soooo bad here the dogs have not been out for days now. We got hit with freezing rain and then 8-9 inches of snow. I hope it will be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's great to hear that Bessie is doing well.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Bessie is doing good!! post some pics of the onsie.. lol
Ryan


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's Bessie in her pink onesie


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

How darling Bessie looks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She looks very cute though not too comfortable. Poor Bessie! :hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

cute Bessie.... love the pictures of Max and Bessie.

Looks like the onesie is more comfortable for the dog than that head thing, what a great idea that was.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RickR said:


> I"m happy to announce that Bessie is home, and in good spirits and her tail is going a mile a minute.....moving a bit slow, and she doesn't mind the onesie at all.
> 
> Vet said no leash walking for 14 days.....
> 
> thanks for all your good wishes for bessie (and us).


I read ahead to make sure she's ok. Glad Bessie is doing well!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sweet little Bessie. Onsie is very cute. Sure hope she feels better today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HOW SWEET IS THAT PUP IN THAT ONSIE!!!!! Oh my gosh - that is just too cute. I wish I knew about the onsies when my guys were done!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bessie looks adorable in her pink onesie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh so glad Bessie is doing well. AND OMG!!!! how sweet she looks in her onsie. Much better than a collar.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Bessie is so adorable in her onesie. I hope she is feeling better. 

I think I would still have to dress her in the onesie, just for the cute factor.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Paige - you should keep the onsie & put it on her when company comes - it is just too cute!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hoping Bessie is much much better today. Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bessie looks so cute in that onesie you wouldn't guess she had surgery. I wish I knew about the onesies last year when Shelby was spayed.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Rick, I'm so glad she's home with you and recovering. She does look adorable in her little pink onesie! Just one thing, please don't make the same mistake we did and make sure she's unsnapped before you let her out to "do her thing". 

I hope she's back to herself ASAP!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Paige said:


> I think I would still have to dress her in the onesie, just for the cute factor.


That reminds me of a couple dogs we saw in Petsmart. I had to take a picture of them because they were so darn cute all dressed up and on their royal pillow. If I keep seeing cute things like this I may just dress one of mine up. Bandit loves onsies and I can imagine her in a dress :biggrin1:
The poor yorkie got juvenile cataracts and is almost blind and has allergies


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Rick
I just read about Bessie today and I am glad she is home and doing fine.
Hope you have an easier time then I did. Why did she have to spend the night at the vets?

Roe


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

The vet suggested Bessie spend the night (probably so she could monopolize Bessie's kisses) because she also had a hernia repair and a single tooth pulled....

Bessie, while still has the staples in, is running around like nothing ever happened to her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure that the kisses was the reason!!:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ollie's sending puppy kissies to Bessie to get well....he knows just how she feels! :kiss:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rick, I'm sorry I missed this thread. SO glad to hear Bessie is doing well. That onesie on her is too precious!! She's adorable enough as it is, but add the pink onesie? CUTE !

Yup, these guys just can't seem to stay still for very long. That's a good sign though. 

Any more pics??? You know, just so we are all sure Bessie is still o.k.??


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Rick
Pebbles had hernia and two baby teeth pulled also. I am glad she didn't have to spend the night. I honestly don't think I could have survived that. She didn't have staples either. She was jumping on and off beds and the couch since the morning after her surgery. Luckily she healed with no problems. I just could not keep her down off the furniture. I hope you are having more success in that area. If not, It didn't hurt pebbles.

Roe


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are cute pictures of Bessie in her healing onesie! What a good idea. She is very cute in pink!:wink: Sounds like she is healing/doing well.

Jan--those are cute dogs in that shopping cart too. Are they buying the pillows or did they actually come in with them?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad Bessie is doing well. She looks adorable in her onesie.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Just one thing, please don't make the same mistake we did and make sure she's unsnapped before you let her out to "do her thing". 

HA HA HA.....I did the same thing and boy did I feel stupid when I realized what I did. Poor Bacci Boo.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Janet, although I am sure Bacci didnt think so, it must have been kinda funny!!


----------

